# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                                                 قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003م

الفصل الأول 

أحكام تمهيدية 
اسم القانون وبدء العمل به
1- يسمى هذا القانون " قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2003 " ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه. 
إلغاء واستثناء

2- يلغى قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 1990م، ومع ذلك تظل جميع اللوائح ونظم التأسيس الصادرة بموجبه سارية كما لو صدرت بموجب أحكام هذا القانون إلى أن تلغى أو تعدل. 
تفسير
3- في هذا القانون،ما لم يقتض السياق معنىً آخر : 
"الاتحاد الرياضي" يقصد به الاتحاد الرياضي السوداني المُنشأ بموجب أحكام المادة 12 (1).
"اتحاد الهيئات" يقصد به اتحاد الهيئات الشبابية السودانية المنشأ بموجب الشبابية أحكام المادة 8 (1) 
"الجمعية" يقصد بها الجمعية السودانية التي تنشأ لأي نشاط شبابي بموجب أحكام المادة 9 (1).
"السلطة الولائية" يقصد بها السلطة الولائية المختصة بالشباب والرياضة.
"الفئات الخاصة" يقصد بها المصابون بالشلل أو البتر أو المكفوفين أو المعاقون عقلياً أو الصم أو البكم.
"القرار الفني" يقصد به القرار المتعلق بمسابقات الأنشطة الشبابية أو بمباريات ومنافسات الألعاب الرياضية ونتائجها وما يترتب عليهما من صعود وهبوط وانتساب، وتسجيل اللاعبين وتنقلاتهم وما يتعلق بالجوانب الفنية في التدريب والتحكيم.
"الكيانات الوسيطة" يقصد بها الهيئات التي ينشئها الاتحاد الرياضي أو الجمعية من الأندية والمنتديات التابعة لهما بطريقة ديمقراطية بغرض مساعدتها في تنفيذ مهامها.
"اللجنة الأولمبية" يقصد بها اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية المشار إليها في المادة 11(1).
"المنتدى" يقصد به المنتدى المنشأ بموجب أحكام المادة 10.
"المفوضية الاتحادية" يقصد بها المفوضية الاتحادية المنشأة بموجب أحكام المادة 19 لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة القومية.
"المفوضية الولائية" يقصد بها المفوضية الولائية المنشأة بموجب أحكام المادة 20 لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة بالولاية.
"النادي" يقصد به النادي المُنشأ وفقاً لأحكام المادة 14 (1).
"النشاط الرياضي" يقصد به توجيه الطاقات الخلاقة العقلية والجسمانية في أنواع الرياضة التنافسية أو غير التنافسية.
"النشاط الشبابي" يقصد به الجهود التربوية لرعاية الشباب وتأهيلهم من خلال هيئات الشباب والمنظمات الشبابية.
"هيئة الرياضة" يقصد بها أي هيئة الغرض منها رعاية أو إدارة أو ممارسة لعبة رياضية وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه.
"هيئة الشباب" يقصد بها أي هيئة الغرض منها إدارة ورعاية الشباب وكل ما يتصل به من خدمات اجتماعية وثقافية ورياضية.
"الوزارة" يقصد بها الوزارة الاتحادية المعنية بالشباب والرياضة.
"الوزير" يقصد به الوزير الاتحادي المختص بالشباب والرياضة. 
تطبيق 
4- تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على جميع هيئات الشباب والرياضة وأعضائها ومؤسساتها وفروعها والعاملين والمتعاونين والمعارين والمنتدبين والمتعاقدين والمتطوعين فيها.
سيادة أحكام القانون 
5- تسود أحكام هذا القانون في حالة تعارضها مع أحكام أي قانون آخر بالقدر الذي يزيل ذلك التعارض.
أهداف هيئات الشباب والرياضة 
6- تسعى هيئات الشباب والرياضة إلى تحقيق الأهداف الآتية : 
(أ ) تعميق مفهوم النشاط الشبابي والرياضي بأنه عبادة لله سبحانه وتعالى وغرس وترقية القيم الفاضلة والأخلاق الحميدة في ممارسته،
(ب)إعداد المواطن الصالح جسدياً وعقلياً وروحياً وثقافياً ورعاية المصالح القومية للبلاد في مجال الشباب والرياضة،
(ج)تعميق المفهوم الرسالي للنشاط الشبابي والرياضي وتيسير ممارسته بين المواطنين دون تفرقة أو تمييز،
(د) تحقيق رسالة الشباب والرياضة تخطيطاً وتنفيذاً في إطار السياسات العامة للدولة ومتطلبات المجتمع،
(هـ)توطيد العلاقات الخارجية مع الدول الشقيقة والصديقة وتوثيق الروابط وعرى التعاون مع المنظمات والهيئات الدولية بما يخدم مصالح الدولة،
( و)الارتقاء بممارسة النشاط الشبابي والرياضي بما يؤكد حضوراً إقليمياً وقارياً ودولياً للسودان بصورة مشرفة وذلك في إطار القوانين الدولية 

الفصل الثاني 
اختصاصات الوزير والسلطة الولائية 
7- (1) بالإضافة لأي اختصاصات ممنوحة للوزير بموجب أحكام الدستور تكون للوزير الاختصاصات الآتية
( أ ) الرعاية والإشراف العام على هيئات الشباب والرياضة باستثناء القرار الفني،
(ب) الموافقة على مشاركة هيئات الشباب والرياضة في أوجه نشاطها خارج البلاد بعد موافقة الهيئات المعنية،
(ج) الموافقة على إقامة أنشطة هيئات الشباب والرياضة الدولية بالبلاد،
(د) الموافقة على قبول الدعم المالي من أي جهة أجنبية داخل أو خارج البلاد لهيئات الشباب والرياضة، وفقاً لما تفصله اللوائح،
(هـ) الموافقة على هيئات الشباب والرياضة في موازنة الدولة أو أي مصادر مالية أخرى،
( و) تعيين لجنة تسيير أي هيئة للشباب أو الرياضة في حالة استقالة مجلس إدارتها أو فقدانه الثقة أو الأهلية أو فشل الهيئة في عقد جمعيتها العمومية،
(ز) تعيين مجلس إدارة أي نشاط لا جمعية له أو أي لعبة لا اتحاد لها أو أي لعبة شعبية بيئية يراد لها الانتشار،
(ح) تكوين مجلس استشاري لمساعدته في وضع سياسات الشباب والرياضة،
(ط) تكوين لجان متخصصة تحدد قرارات التكوين مهامها وسلطاتها،
(ي) إيجاد موارد مالية إضافية وتوفيرها لتمويل أنشطة الشباب والرياضة،
(ك) استثناء أيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة من بعض شروط التسجيل لأسباب موضوعية.
(2) على الرغم من أحكام المادة 16 (2) يجوز للوزير أن يزيد في عدد دورات العمل في مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة إذا رأى أن المصلحة العامة تقتضي ذلك.
(3) يجوز للوزير تعيين أربعة أشخاص كحد أقصى من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة أعضاء في مجلس إدارة أي هيئة اتحادية للشباب أو الرياضة.
(4) يجوز للوزير استخدام سلطاته لفرض القانون والنظام العام في أمور هيئات الشباب والرياضة التي يترتب عليها الإخلال بالأمن العام أو تضييع المصلحة العامة متى ما تبين له عجز الهيئة عن السيطرة على الموقف واحتوائه في حدود سلطاتها ويكون قراره نهائياً.
(5) يجوز للوزير ابتدار المشاركة الداخلية أو الخارجية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة.
(6) الموافقة لهيئات الشباب والرياضة على الاتصال بالجهات الحكومية والأجنبية داخل البلاد أو خارجها ويستثنى من ذلك هيئات الشباب والرياضة التي لها علاقات دولية نظيرة.
(7) تكون للسلطة الولائية في حدود الولاية ذات الاختصاصات الممنوحة للوزير في البند (1) ما عدا الفقرتين (ب)، (ج). 
الفصل الثالث 
هيئات الشباب والرياضة 
الفرع الأول 
هيئات الشباب 
إنشاء اتحاد الهيئات الشبابية واختصاصاته 
8- (1) ينشأ بموجب أحكام هذا القانون اتحاد يسمى "اتحاد الهيئات الشبابية السودانية" وتكون له شخصية اعتبارية وصفة تعاقبية مستديمة وخاتم عام.
(2) يتكون الاتحاد من ممثلي الجمعيات.
(3) تحدد اللوائح كيفية تشكيل الجمعية لعمومية للاتحاد الشبابي وإجراءات اجتماعه وأي موضوعات أخرى لتحقيق أغراضه.
(4) يختص الاتحاد الشبابي برعاية برامج الجمعيات الشبابية، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تكون له الاختصاصات الآتية: 
(أ ) تنظيم وتنسيق جهود أنشطة الشباب وتطويرها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادر بموجبه،
(ب) التعاون والتنسيق مع الوزارات والهيئات والمؤسسات والأجهزة الرسمية للدولة عن طريق الوزارة،
(ج) العمل على ترسيخ القيم الفاضلة بين الشباب،
(د) التنسيق مع الوزارة في الإشراف على إعداد وفود الشباب التي يتقرر اشتراكها خارج البلاد لتمثيل السودان في دورات ومنافسات أنشطة الشباب الإقليمية والقارية والدولية ولقاءات المنظمات والاتحادات الدولية،
(هـ) التنسيق مع الوزارة في تنظيم لقاءات وأنشطة الشباب الإقليمية والقارية والدولية التي تقام بالسودان.
إنشاء الجمعيات السودانية لمناشط الشباب واختصاصاتها 
9- (1) تنشأ وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون جمعية لكل نشاط شبابي تسمى "الجمعية السودانية لمنشط الشباب" وتكون لها شخصية اعتبارية وصفة تعاقبية مستديمة وخاتم عام.
(2) تتكون الجمعية من ممثلي المنتديات لكل نشاط شبابي.
(3) تحدد اللوائح كيفية تشكيل الجمعية العمومية للجمعية وإجراءات اجتماعاتها.
(4) لا يقل عدد المنتديات المنضوية تحت الجمعية عن ثلاثة منتديات لثلاث ولايات.
(5) تكون الجمعية أعلى سلطة لإدارة شؤون النشاط الشبابي المعني على نطاق الدولة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه، وتكون قراراتها نافذة وملزمة لجميع الهيئات والمنتديات واللجان التابعة لها ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تختص الجمعية بالآتي : 
(أ ) إدارة وتطوير النشاط الشبابي الذي تختص به،
(ب) التوصية لدى الوزارة بمشاركة الأفراد والهيئات والمنتديات التابعة لها في أوجه النشاط الإقليمي والدولي خارج البلاد،
(ج) تمثيل السودان في المحافل الإقليمية والدولية بموافقة الوزير،
(د) الإشراف الفني على النشاط الشبابي في الهيئات التي تمارس نشاطاً شبابياً مماثلاً بموجب أحكام قوانين أخرى،
(هـ) إنشاء دوائر فنية للناشئين والفئات الخاصة وأي دوائر أخرى،
(و) إصدار قواعد داخلية تحدد الجوانب الفنية لإدارة النشاط الشبابي.
(6) يجوز للجمعيات الشبابية إنشاء كيانات وسيطة تابعة لها بينها وبين المنتديات على مستوى الولاية أو دون ذلك لمساعدتها في تحقيق مهامها وتحدد اللوائح نظامها الأساسي وطرق تكوينها وسلطاتها واختصاصاتها.
إنشاء المنتدى واختصاصاته 
10-(1) ينشأ وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون منتدى لكل نشاط شبابي وتكون له شخصية اعتبارية وصفة تعاقبية مستديمة وخاتم عام.
(2) يجوز للمنتدى ممارسة أكثر من نشاط وفقاً لما تفصله اللوائح.
(3) تحدد اللوائح عدد أعضاء المنتدى وشروط عضويته وتكوين جمعيته العمومية وإجراءات اجتماعاته.
(4) يجوز للمنتدى الانتساب لأي جمعية على ألا يمارس حق التصويت والانتخاب إلا بعد مرور عام من تسجيله لديها وممارسة النشاط المختص ضمن برنامج الجمعية.
(5) تكون للمنتدى الاختصاصات الآتية : 
(أ ) تنظيم وممارسة النشاط الشبابي الخاص به وتطويره،
(ب) رعاية النشاط الشبابي الخاص به لأعضائه،
(ج) إنشاء دوائر فنية للناشئين والنساء والفئات الخاصة وأي نشاط يزاوله خلاف أنشطة الشباب. 
الفرع الثاني 
هيئات الرياضة 
اللجنة الأولمبية واختصاصاتها 
11-(1) اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية المنشأة بموجب أحكام الميثاق الأولمبي وبموجب نظامها الأساسي المعتمد من اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية والمفوضية الاتحادية لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة، هيئة رياضية اتحادية ذات صفة اعتبارية وخاتم عام
(2) تتكون اللجنة الأولمبية من الاتحادات السودانية الرياضية المستوفية للشروط التي يحددها نظامها الأساسي المعتمد من المفوضية الاتحادية.
(3) مع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تكون للجنة الأولمبية الاختصاصات الآتية:
( أ)العمل على نشر الألعاب الأولمبية وتطويرها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه،
(ب)التعاون والتنسيق مع الهيئات والمؤسسات والوزارات والأجهزة الرسمية للدولة بعلم الوزارة وترسيخ قيم الرياضة وتشجيع برامج الرياضة للجميع،
(ج)الإشراف على إعداد المؤهلين للمشاركة في الدورات الأولمبية القارية والدولية،
(د) تنظيم المنافسات والدورات الأولمبية القارية والدولية المقامة بالسودان بالتعاون مع الاتحادات،
(هـ)تمثيل السودان في الدورات الأولمبية القارية والدولية والمنافسات والأنشطة التي ترعاها اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية.
إنشاء الاتحادات الرياضية واختصاصاتها 
12-(1) ينشأ وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح ونظم التأسيس الصادرة بموجبه اتحاد رياضي واحد لكل نشاط رياضي لإدارته على نطاق القطر يسمى "الاتحاد الرياضي السوداني" وتكون له شخصية اعتبارية وصفة تعاقبية مستديمة وخاتم عام.
(2) يحدد النظام الأساسي طريقة تكوين كل من الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الرياضي وطريقة حلها واختصاصاتها واجتماعاتها وأي إجراءات أخرى.
(3) يتكون الاتحاد من عدد لا يقل عن ثلاث أندية لثلاث ولايات بطريقة مباشرة أو عبر الكيانات الوسيطة أو بالطريقتين معاً.
(4) يكون الاتحاد الرياضي أعلى سلطة فنية لإدارة شؤون اللعبة أو النشاط، وتكون قراراته في حدود اختصاصاته نافذة وملزمة لجميع الكيانات الوسيطة والأندية المنتسبة له واللجان التابعة له.
(5) يجوز للاتحاد الرياضي أن ينشىء كيانات وسيطة تابعة له بينه وبين الأندية على مستوى الولاية أو دون ذلك لمساعدته في تحقيق مهامه وتحدد اللوائح ونظامه الأساسي طرق تكوينها وسلطاتها واختصاصاتها.
(6) مع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تكون للاتحاد الرياضي الاختصاصات الآتية:
(أ ) إدارة وتطوير النشاط الرياضي الذي يختص به،
(ب)الموافقة والتوصية لدى الوزارة بمشاركة الأفراد والهيئات التابعة له في أوجه النشاط خارج البلاد،
(ج) تمثيل السودان في الألعاب الرياضية إقليمياً وقارياً ودولياً بموافقة الوزارة،
(د) إصدار لوائح داخلية وقواعد عامة لإدارة النشاط الرياضي فنياً وإدارياً ومالياً،
(هـ)الإشراف الفني علي النشاط الرياضي للهيئات التي تمارس نشاطاً رياضياً مماثلاً بموجب أحكام قوانين أخرى،
(و) إنشاء دوائر فنية للناشئين والشباب والنساء والفئات الخاصة وأي دوائر أخرى.
إنشاء الاتحادات الرياضية القطاعية واختصاصاتها 
13-(1) تنشأ بموجب اللوائح ونظم التأسيس وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون هيئات رياضية قطاعية ونوعية لكل قطاعات العمل والمرأة والنشء والفئة الخاصة.
(2) تختص الهيئات الرياضية القطاعية والنوعية برعاية ونشر النشاط الرياضي للجميع والذي لا تسمح طبيعة وظروف الاتحادات الرياضية برعايته.
(3) مع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم تكون كل من الاتحادات الآتية اتحادات قطاعية: 
(أ )الاتحاد الرياضي المدرسي،
(ب)الاتحاد الرياضي للجامعات والكليات والمعاهد العليا،
(ج)الاتحاد الرياضي لمواقع العمل،
(د) الإتحاد الرياضي للناشئين،
(هـ)الاتحاد الرياضي النسوي،
(و) الاتحادات الرياضية للفئات الخاصة،
(ز) الاتحادات المنشأة بمقتضى أحكام قوانين خاصة.
(4) يجوز للوزير إجراء أي تعديل في الاتحادات القطاعية المنصوص عليها في البند(3).
(5) تحدد اللوائح كيفية التعاون والتنسيق بين الاتحادات الرياضية والهيئات القطاعية والنوعية على أن تكون الأسبقية لأوجه نشاط الاتحادات الرياضية.
إنشاء النادي واختصاصاته 
14-(1) ينشأ وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون نادٍ لممارسة لعبة رياضية واحدة أو أكثر وتكون له شخصية اعتبارية وصفة تعاقبية مستديمة وخاتم عام.
(2) يتكون النادي من عدد من الأعضاء وفقاً لما تفصله اللوائح.
(3) تحدد اللوائح ونظم التأسيس شروط عضوية النادي وتكوين جمعيته العمومية.
(4) يجوز للنادي الانتساب لأي اتحاد رياضي ولا يحق له ممارسة حق التصويت للاتحاد الرياضي إلا بعد مرور عام من انتسابه وممارسة نشاطه ضمن برنامج الاتحاد الرياضي.
(5) تكون للنادي الاختصاصات الآتية: 
(أ ) ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية التي أُنشئ من أجلها وتطويرها،
(ب)رعاية النشاط الرياضي الخاص به لأعضائه،
(ج)إنشاء دوائر فنية للناشئين والشباب والنساء والفئات الخاصة. 
الفصل الرابع 
مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة 
انتخابات مجالس الإدارات 
15-(1) مع مراعاة سلطات الوزير في المادة 7 (1) (و) و (ز) والبند (2) تكون مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة منتخبة من جمعيات أعضاؤها منتخبون وتتكون من رئيس ونائب للرئيس وسكرتير وأمين للمال وأي عدد آخر من الأعضاء تنتخبهم الجمعية العمومية من داخل أو خارج أعضائها حسب ما ينص عليه نظامها الأساسي.
(2) لا يجوز أن يزيد عدد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة المنتخبين من بين أعضاء الجمعية العمومية عن الثلث.
(3) على الرغم من أحكام البند (2) يتكون مجلس إدارة النادي والمنتدى من عدد لا يقل عن سبعة ولا يزيد عن تسعة.
(4) يجب على مجالس إدارات الأندية والمنتديات تكوين لجان مساعدة لتحقيق مهامها وتحدد اللوائح طرق تكوينها واختصاصاتها.
(5) في حالة تعذر قيام الانتخابات خلال المدة المحددة في المادة 16 (2) و (3) يقوم الوزير أو السلطة الولائية المختصة حسبما يكون الحال بتعيين لجنة تسيير لإجراء الانتخابات في مدة لا تجاوز ستين يوماً.
دورة عمل مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة 
16-(1) تكون دورة عمل مجالس إدارات اللجنة الأولمبية واتحاد الهيئات الشبابية أربع سنوات.
(2) تكون دورة عمل مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة الأخرى ثلاث سنوات.
(3) تكون دورة العمل لعضوية مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة دورتين متتاليتين كحد أقصى في الهيئة الواحدة والمنصب الواحد وأي عضو يحقق للسودان موقعاً قارياً أو دولياً تعتمده الوزارة يمنح الحق في الترشيح لدورة أخرى.
(4) مع مراعاة أحكام البند (3) يحق لمن أنهى دورة عمله أن يترشح لأي دورة أخرى شريطة ألا تكون دورات متصلة.
شروط عضوية مجالس الإدارات 
17-(1) يشترط لعضوية مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة أن يكون العضو: 
(أ ) سودانياً،
(ب) لم تسبق إدانته بحكم نهائي منذ سبع سنوات في جريمة تمس الشرف والأمانة،
(ج) كامل الأهلية القانونية.
(2) تحدد اللوائح ونظم التأسيس شروط الحد الأدنى للتأهيل والخبرة والسن.
الإفضاء بالمصلحة 
18- إذا كان لرئيس أو أيٍ من ضباط أو أعضاء مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة مصلحة شخصية له أو لأحد أفراد أسرته أو للهيئة التي يمثلها في أي موضوع مطروح أمام المجلس فيجب عليه أن يفضي بتلك المصلحة ومداها قبل التداول حولها وألا يحضر التداول حول موضوع تلك المصلحة وألا يؤثر في اتخاذ القرار. 
الفصل الخامس
إنشاء مفوضية التسجيل واختصاصاتها وسلطاتها
المفوضية الاتحادية
19- تنشأ مفوضية تسمى "المفوضية الاتحادية لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة"، وتحدد اللوائح كيفية تكوينها وتنظيم أعمالها، ويكون على رأسها مفوض يعينه الوزير من ذوي الخبرة والدراية في العمل الشبابي والرياضي والمعرفة القانونية.
المفوضية الولائية واختصاصاتها وسلطاتها 
20- تنشا في كل ولاية مفوضية تسمى "المفوضية الولائية لتسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة" ويكون على رأسها مفوض تعينه السلطة الولائية المعنية من ذوي الخبرة والدراية في العمل الشبابي والرياضي والمعرفة القانونية ويكون لها في داخل حدود الولاية ذات الاختصاصات والسلطات الممنوحة للمفوضية الاتحادية.
اختصاصات المفوضية الاتحادية وسلطاتها 
21- تكون للمفوضية الاتحادية الاختصاصات والسلطات الآتية:
( أ)تسجيل وإعادة تسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه،
(ب)الإشراف على انتخابات هيئات الشباب والرياضة،
(ج)مراقبة هيئات الشباب والرياضة للتأكد من التزامها بأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه في إدارة شؤونها، ومراجعة حساباتها وصرف أموالها،
(د)تكوين لجان تحقيق إدارية متى كان ذلك مناسباً للمخالفات التي ترتكبها أيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة أو الأفراد التابعين لها بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه،
(هـ)الفصل في المنازعات المالية والإدارية التي ترفع إليها من هيئات الشباب والرياضة أو من لجان التحقيق التي تكونها،
(و)طلب أي معلومات أو بيانات عن عمل هيئات الشباب والرياضة وفحص سجلاتها والتحقق من مطابقتها لأحكام هذا القانون وذلك فيما عدا القرارات الفنية،
(ز)تحديد رسوم تسجيل وإعادة تسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة،
(ح)اعتماد النظم الأساسية واللوائح الداخلية والقواعد العامة للهيئات الشبابية والرياضية،
(ط)إعلان الكشف النهائي لأعضاء الجمعيات العمومية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة الذين يحق لهم ممارسة حق الترشيح والانتخاب وإعلان قائمة العضوية واعتمادها،
(ى)تحديد زمان ومكان انتخابات مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة بالتشاور مع الهيئات وتحدد اللوائح كيفية إجرائها،
(ك)فتح باب الطعون في الترشيح لعضوية مجالس إدارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة،
(ل)أي اختصاصات أخرى يوكلها لها الوزير. 
الفصل السادس 
لجان التحكيم
لجنة التحكيم الشبابية والرياضية الاتحادية 
22-(1) يجوز لوزير العدل بطلب من الوزير تكوين لجنة تحكيم دائمة لفض النزاعات الشبابية والرياضية في غير القرارات الفنية وتكون قراراتها نهائية.
(2) تشكل لجنة تحكيم برئاسة مستشار قانوني، يحدد درجته وزير العدل، وعضوية اثنين من ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة في المجال الشبابي والرياضي وتكون لها السلطات الآتية :
(أ )الفصل في الاستئنافات التي ترفع إليها من هيئات الشباب والرياضة أو الأفراد التابعين لها ضد قرارات المفوضية الاتحادية ويكون قرارها نهائياً،
(ب)نظر أي مسائل يقرر هذا القانون أو اللوائح الصادرة بموجبه اختصاصها به.
لجنة التحكيم الشبابية والرياضية الولائية 
23-(1) يجوز لوزير العدل أو من يفوضه بطلب من السلطة الولائية تكوين لجنة تحكيم دائمة لفض النزاعات الشبابية والرياضية في غير القرارات الفنية وتكون قراراتها نهائية.
(2) تشكل لجنة التحكيم برئاسة مستشار قانوني، يحدد درجته وزير العدل، وعضوية اثنين من ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة في المجال الشبابي والرياضي ويكون لها في داخل حدود الولاية ذات السلطات الممنوحة للجنة التحكيم الاتحادية.
الاستئنافات 
24-(1) تستأنف قرارات هيئات الشباب والرياضة أمام المفوضية الاتحادية أو الولائية حسبما يكون الحال.
(2) تستأنف قرارات المفوضية الاتحادية أو الولائية حسبما يكون الحال أمام لجنة التحكيم ويكون قرارها نهائياً.
(3) يقدم طلب الاستئناف خلال خمسة عشر يوماً تسري من اليوم التالي لتاريخ استلام القرار.
حصانة القرارات 
25- القرارات الفنية التي تصدرها هيئات الشباب والرياضة نهائية وغير قابلة للطعن أمام المحاكم. 
الفصل السابع 
الامتيازات والإعفاءات 
الامتيازات
26-(1) تتمتع هيئات الشباب والرياضة بالامتيازات الآتية وهي: 
(أ )عدم تملك أموالها المنقولة أو العقارية بالتقادم،
(ب)عدم الحجز على ممتلكاتها لاستيفاء الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للخزانة العامة قبل أن يتم إخطار الوزير أو السلطة الولائية المختصة حسبما يكون الحال قبل فترة كافية،
(ج) أن يمنح أعضاؤها تخفيضات في فئات السفر لتحقيق أيٍ من أغراضها في حالة استخدام أيٍ من وسائل النقل بالاتفاق مع وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني والتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة،
(د) أن تمنح الفئة التفضيلية في مجال الاتصالات،
(هـ)أن يمنح الأشخاص والوفود الرسمية والفرق القومية المشاركة في بعثات رسمية جوازات خاصة،
(و) أن تخصص لها ساحات وملاعب في أي خطة إسكانية،
(ز) أي امتيازات أخرى تحددها السلطات المختصة.
(2) تحدد اللوائح الضوابط التي تكفل ضمان سلامة منح الامتيازات المنصوص عليها في البند (1) وحسن استغلالها.
الإعفاءات 
27-(1) تعفى هيئات الشباب والرياضة في إطار السياسات المالية العامة للدولة من الآتي :
(أ ) رسوم العقارات المستحقة للخزانة العامة،
(ب)الرسوم الجمركية المستحقة على الأدوات والمعدات والأجهزة الشبابية والرياضية المستوردة،
(ج) الضرائب،
(د) قيمة استهلاك الكهرباء والمياه ورسوم التأشيرة والمغادرة ورسوم الخدمة الوطنية، بالاتفاق مع وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني والتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة.
(2) بالإضافة إلى الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها في البند (1) يجوز لهيئات الشباب والرياضة أن تتمتع بأي إعفاءات أخرى حسبما تقرره السلطات المختصة.
(3) تحدد اللوائح الضوابط التي تكفل ضمان سلامة منح الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها في البندين (1) و (2) وحسن استغلالها. 
الفصل الثامن 
الأحكام المالية
الموارد المالية
28-(1) تتكون الموارد المالية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة من الآتي : 
(أ )الموازنة المخصصة وما تقدمه لها الدولة من اعتمادات.
(ب)التبرعات والمنح والهبات غير المشروطة التي يوافق عليها الوزير.
(ج)العائد المتحصل عليه من أي نشاط للشباب والرياضة.
(د) ما تحصل عليه من عائد الخدمات التي تؤديها.
(هـ) إيرادات وعائدات استثمار أموالها.
(و) ما تقترضه من أموال بعقد مكتوب وبموافقة مسبقة من مجلس الإدارة.
(ز) دعم الاتحادات الإقليمية والقارية والدولية التي تنتمي لها هيئات الشباب والرياضة.
(ح) عائدات البث التلفزيوني والتسويق والإعلان والدعاية.
(ط) أي مصادر مالية أخرى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
(2) تحدد اللوائح كيفية استخدام الموارد المالية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة، على أنه يجوز لهيئات الشباب والرياضة أن تستخدم أي عائد مالي أو استثماري من أي نشاط شبابي أو رياضي لخدمة ذلك النشاط وتطويره.
(3) تحدد السلطة الولائية الموارد المالية للهيئات الولائية للشباب والرياضة.
الحسابات 
29-(1) تقوم أيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة بحفظ حسابات صحيحة ومستوفاة لمواردها ومصروفاتها وكذلك بحفظ الدفاتر والسجلات المتعلقة بتلك الموارد والمصروفات وذلك وفقاً للأسس المحاسبية السليمة وما تحدده اللوائح في هذا الشأن.
(2) تودع هيئات الشباب والرياضة أموالها في حسابات جارية أو كودائع استثمارية على أن يكون التعامل فيها والسحب منها وفقاً للكيفية التي تحددها اللوائح.
(3) تقوم هيئات الشباب والرياضة بفتح حسابات بالعملة الحرة وفق القوانين واللوائح المنظمة لذلك.
الموازنة والخطة 
30-تقوم كلٌ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة بإعداد خطة وموازنة سنوية خاصة بها تشمل الإيرادات والمصروفات على أن يتم إعدادها وإقرارها على الوجه الذي تحدده اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
المراجعة 
31-يقوم ديوان المراجعة العامة أو من يفوضه بمراجعة هيئات الشباب والرياضة في نهاية كل سنة مالية.
الحسابات الختامية وتقرير المراجع العام وتقارير الأداء 
32-(1) يجب أن تقدم كلٌ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة إلى المفوضية المختصة حسابها الختامي سنوياً مصحوباً بتقرير المراجع العام في مدة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر من بداية السنة المالية التالية.
(2) يجب أن تقدم كل من هيئات الشباب والرياضة للوزارة تقاريراً للأداء وفقاً للخطة السنوية والموازنة المعتمدة وذلك وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح.
أموال هيئات الشباب والرياضة 
33-لأغراض تطبيق القانون الجنائي تعتبر أموال هيئات الشباب والرياضة أموالاً عامة ويعتبر أيٍ من أفرادها موظفاً عاماً.
أيلولة ممتلكات هيئات الشباب والرياضة 
34-تؤول للوزارة أو السلطة الولائية حسبما يكون الحال الساحات والميادين المخصصة للأنشطة الشبابية والرياضية، وكافة الممتلكات العقارية والمنقولة لأي هيئة شبابية أو رياضية تم حلها أو إلغاؤها أو تصفيتها مع مراعاة حقوق الأفراد. 
الفصل التاسع 
المخالفات والجزاءات
الجزاءات التي توقع على هيئات الشباب والرياضة 
35-(1) في حالة ارتكاب أي مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه توقع المفوضية الاتحادية أو الولائية حسبما يكون الحال على أيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة أو الأفراد التابعين لها عند الإدانة ومع مراعاة التفرقة بين الشخصية الطبيعية والاعتبارية أيٍ من الجزاءات الآتية :
(أ ) لفت النظر،
(ب) الإنذار،
(ج) الغرامة،
(د) الإيقاف عن مزاولة النشاط لمدة لا تجاوز سنة،
(هـ)الحرمان من تولي المناصب القيادية في أيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات،
(و)الحرمان من كل أو بعض الامتيازات أو الإعفاءات المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 26 و27،
(ز) تجميد نشاط الهيئة كلياً أو جزئياً لمدة لا تجاوز سنة،
(ح) الحرمان من العضوية في أي هيئة للشباب أو الرياضة لمدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات،
(ط) حل مجلس إدارة الهيئة.
(2) تحدد اللوائح نوع المخالفة التي يجوز توقيعها لأيٍ من الجزاءات المنصوص عليها في البند (1).
التواطؤ 
36-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة التواطؤ أي شخص يقوم عمداً بالتلاعب أو التأثير في نتائج مباريات أو منافسات أو مسابقات الأنشطة الشبابية والرياضية وذلك عن طريق الإغراء أو التهديد لأيٍ من الأفراد التابعين لأي هيئة شبابية أو رياضية يمكنه أن يؤثر في نتائج المباريات أو المنافسات أو المسابقات وذلك لتحقيق كسب له أو لأي شخص آخر أو لتسبيب خسارة لأي هيئة شبابية أو رياضية.
(2) على الرغم من أي جزاء إداري أو أي عقوبة يجوز توقيعها، يعاقب من يرتكب جريمة التواطؤ أو يحرض عليها أو يشرع في ارتكابها بأيٍ من العقوبات الآتية : 
(أ )الغرامة التي تحددها اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو السجن مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو العقوبتين معاً إذا كان شخصاً طبيعياً.
(ب)حظر الهيئة الشبابية أو الرياضية من ممارسة النشاط لمدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات والغرامة التي تحددها اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
شغب الملاعب 
37-(1) يعد مرتكباً جريمة شغب الملاعب أي شخص يستعمل أو يحرض على استعمال القوة أو العنف أو الإرهاب بقصد الإتلاف أو التعدي على اللاعبين أو سب المتسابقين أو الحكام أو الإداريين أو تعطيل سير المباريات أو المنافسات أو المسابقات داخل أي قاعة أو ملعب للشباب والرياضة.
(2) من يرتكب جريمة شغب الملاعب أو يحرض عليها توقع عليه بجانب أي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر أيٍ من العقوبتين الآتيتين : 
(أ ) الحظر من دخول الملاعب لمدة لا تجاوز العام.
(ب) الغرامة التي تحددها اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو السجن لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
المحكمة المختصة 
38- يحدد رئيس الجهاز القضائي في كل ولاية المحكمة المختصة للنظر في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 36 و 37. 
الفصل العاشر
أحكام عامة
الأسماء والشعارات والمقار واستخداماتها 
39-(1) يكون لأيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة اسماً وشعاراً ومقراً خاصاً بها. 
(2) لا يجوز لأيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة أن تستخدم اسمها أو شعارها أو مقرها إلا لتحقيق الأغراض والأهداف المحدد لها.

(3) لا يجوز لأي جهة أن تستخدم اسم أو شعار أو مقر أي هيئة شبابية أو رياضية إلا بإذن من الهيئة المعنية.


الاحتراف في الرياضة 
40- يجوز لهيئات الشباب والرياضة التعاقد مع أي شخص كمحترف لتحقيق أهدافها وفقاً لما تفصله اللوائح. 
الرعاية الصحية 
41- يجب على هيئات الشباب والرياضة أن تمنع تعاطي المنشطات المحظورة دولياً في النشاط الشبابي والرياضي وأن تراعي الحالة الصحية للاعبين وذلك بإجراء كشف دوري لهم وفقاً لما تفصله اللوائح. 
النشر عبر وسائل الإعلام 
42- لا يجوز لأيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة أو الأفراد التابعين لها أن تذيع أو تبث أو تنشر أي مادة إعلامية بأي وسيلة تتضمن اتهاماً أو هجوماً أو تجريحاً لأي هيئة شبابية أو رياضية أو لأي من الأفراد التابعين لها. 
الجمع بين منصبين 
43- لا يجوز لأي شخص الجمع بين مناصب الضباط في أيٍ من هيئات الشباب والرياضة أو بين عضوية مجلس إدارة هيئتين اتحاديتين من هيئات الشباب والرياضة، عدا اللجنة الأولمبية واتحاد الهيئات الشبابية. 
سلطةإصدار اللوائح والقواعد 
44- يجوز للوزير أن يصدر اللوائح والقواعد اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سلمت يداك استاذنا ابراهيم
*

----------


## aaddil

*جزيل  الشكر عزيزي   الاستاذ  ابراهيم , نورتنا ,  ربنا يديك  العافية
واقدر  تكرمكم  بالقاء بعض  الضؤ  علي  الميثاق  الاولمبي, وهل  هنالك  ما يميز هذا الميثاق عن  المواثيق  النظيرة التي  تحكم  الاتحادات الدولية  الاخري كالفيفا  وغيرها 
مع   فائق  الشكر
                        	*

----------

